# Curtis 500A 120V Acting Weak



## Ocean (Dec 20, 2016)

Last time I tried to use this Curtis (running 100v with PLENTY of Ah capacity behind it) (and I can get the exact model number if needed) - it would barely work - very weak, intermittent. No idea why... 

Is there any way to fix this? Anyone who works on these? Anyone who would trade me for something that works... me giving some extra cash? I'm open to trades for something a little different - something that would control 200v (max) @ 300amps continuous would be amazing (for a new Chevy s-10 project). Also, something that would control a smaller motor ~ 100v at 250 - 300 amps continuous would be very useful (another possible project).... thanks (crossing my fingers)


----------

